# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến >  Tour du lịch Quảng Ngãi: Tham quan khu chứng tích Sơn Mỹ

## benngheae

Giá vé:  *VNĐ*
Thời gian:  4 ngày 3 đêm
Phương tiện: Máy bayAi về núi Ấn sông Trà
Có thương cô bậu ghé nhà mà thăm…
Quảng Ngãi có biển có núi, có sông, có những cảnh đẹp, những di tích ghi  dấu đời sống tinh thần của người dân. Mảnh đất nhỏ ấy, quanh năm nắng  gió, người Quãng Ngãi hồn hậu, dễ gần. Đã về miền Thiên Ấn Trà Giang,  bạn hãy đi tham quan cho hết mảnh đất xinh đẹp này.
_Tour du lich Quang Ngai gia re Du lich nui Thien An song Son Tra  Tour du lich Quang Ngai 4 ngay 3 dem bang may bay Tham quan du lich  Quang Ngai tron goi Tua du lich Son My (tham sat My Lao) 2013 Du lich  dao Ly Son gia re_
*Ngày 1: Tp.HCM – Quản Ngãi*

07h00* :*  Xe và hướng dẫn viên Du Lịch Bến Nghé đón khách tại sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay đi _Chu Lai_ (_dự kiến chuyến 08h25_), khởi hành *Tour du lịch Quảng Ngãi: Đảo Lý Sơn – Khu chứng tích Sơn Mỹ.*
10h00* :*  Đến sân bay _Chu Lai_ – Vào resort _Chu Lai_ – Ăn trưa, nhận phòng, nghỉ ngơi.
15h00* :*  Tham quan bảo tàng cổ vật _Thiên Đàng_ (_bảo  tàng tư nhân lớn nhất Đông nam Á) với hơn 10.000 hiện vật cổ qua các  thời kỳ : Văn hóa Óc Eo, văn hóa Sa Huỳnh, Đông Sơn,.. Các triều đại  phong kiến Việt Nam : Đinh, Lý, Trần, Lê, Tây Sơn,.._
Tự do tắm biển tại resort.
18h00* :*  Ăn chiều – Tự do dạo biển đêm – Nghỉ đêm. 
*Ngày 2: Du lịch Chu Lai – Đảo Lý Sơn*

06h00 : Khởi hành ra cảng _Sa Kỳ_ - Ăn sáng – Lên tàu cao tốc ra đảo _Lý Sơn_ (_chuyến tàu 07h30_)
08h30 : Đến đảo _Lý Sơn – Viếng chùa Đục_, tượng đài hải đội Hoàng Sa kiêm quảng Trường Sa, bảo tàng Hoàng Sa, mộ gió,..
11h30 : Ăn trưa – Nhận phòng, nghỉ ngơi.
15h00 : Viếng chùa _Hang_, đình làng _An Hải_ – Di tích  lịch sử cấp Quốc Gia. Tham quan một số nhà cổ, miệng núi lửa và di chỉ  của nền văn hóa Sa Huỳnh. Tìm hiểu qui trình trồng hành, tỏi tại vườn  của các nông dân địa phương – Mua đặc sản địa phương. 
18h00 : Ăn tối với các món đặc sản tại địa phương – Tự do tìm hiểu, khám phá đảo về đêm. Nghỉ đêm.

*Ngày 3: Du lịch Quảng Ngãi*

05h00 : Ngắm bình minh trên đảo và cảnh các tàu thuyền tấp nập về đảo sau chuyến đánh bắt ngoài khơi tại cầu tàu cảng cá.
Ăn sáng – Lên tàu về lại đất liền (_chuyến tàu 07h30_).
08h30 : Tham quan khu chứng tích Sơn Mỹ (_thảm sát Mỹ Lai_) – Chứng tích tội ác chiến tranh của Mỹ tại Việt Nam. Viếng đền thờTrương Định (_tìm hiểu thân thế và sự nghiệp vị anh hùng dân tộc của Việt Nam trong thời kỳ kháng chiến chống Pháp_). 
Chinh phục núi Thiên Ấn Niêm Hà, viếng chùa Thiên Ấn, mộ chí sĩ cách  mạng Huỳnh Thúc Kháng – Ngắm sông Trà Khúc và Tp quảng Ngãi từ trên cao.
11h30 : Vào trung tâm thành phố – Ăn trưa với đặc sản Quảng Ngãi.
14h00 : Tham quan nhà máy lọc dầu Dung Quất, đê chắn sóng,..
Về lại resort – Ăn chiều – Nghỉ đêm. Tự do khám phá thành phố du lịch Quảng Ngãi về đêm.

*Ngày 4: Quảng Ngãi – Tp.HCM*

07h00 :  Ăn sáng – Tắm biển, nghỉ ngơi, thưởng thức hải sản (phí tự túc)
10h30 :  Trả phòng resort – Ra sân bay Chu Lai – Đáp chuyến bay về Tp.HCM (_chuyến 11h45_).
13h00 :  Về đến điểm đón – Chia tay –  Kết thúc chương trình tham quan _Tour du lịch Quảng Ngãi: Đảo Lý Sơn – Khu chứng tích Sơn Mỹ._ 


* Giá tour bao gồm:*

- Vận chuyển: Xe đời mới đưa đón tham quan theo chương trình. Tàu cao tốc ra đảo Lý Sơn.
- Lưu trú: Tùy lựa chọn của quý khách. Tiêu chuẩn phòng 2 – 4 khách.
- Ăn uống: Khách được lo ăn theo chương trình từ sáng ngày đi đến trưa  ngày về. Quý khách sẽ dùng đặc sản địa phương khi đoàn đến, thực đơn  được thay đổi từng bữa.
- Hướng dẫn viên: Thuyết minh và phục vụ ăn, nghỉ, tham quan cho quý khách suốt tuyến.
- Tham quan: Vé vào cổng tất cả các điểm có trong chương trình. 
- Bảo hiểm: Bảo hiểm du lịch nội địa trọn gói.
- Dịch vụ khác: Khăn ướt, nón du lịch, nước uống.
*Giá tour không bao gồm:*

- Vé máy bay khứ hồi Sài Gòn – Quảng Ngãi
- Thuế giá trị gia tăng.
- Chi phí cá nhân khác ngoài chương trình.
* Mức giá vé cho trẻ em:*

- Trẻ em từ 11 tuổi trở lên mua 01 vé.
- Trẻ em từ 05 đến dưới 11 tuổi mua ½ vé. Tiêu chuẩn ½ vé giống như người lớn, nhưng ngủ chung với gia đình.
- Trẻ em dưới 05 tuổi: không tính vé.
* Đăng ký, thanh toán:*

- Quý khách có  thể đặt tour du lịch qua điện thoại hoặc tại website Du Lịch  Bến Nghé  dulichbennghe.vn, nhân viên công ty sẽ giao vé tận nhà cho quý khách  miễn phí.
- Quý khách có thể trả đủ tiền khi nhận vé, hay chỉ thanh tóan 40%, số  tiền còn lại thanh toán sau khi kết thúc chuyến tham quan.

[COLOR=#000000][FONT=Verdana]
==> Mọi chi tiết, vui lòng liên hệ:
Công Ty Cổ Phần Du Lịch Bến Nghé
117-39 Nguyễn Hữu Cảnh, P.22, Bình Thạnh, TP.HCM
Tel: (84-8) 35.144.132 – Fax84-8) 35.144.089 
Hotline: 0919 100 864 – 0913 - 949 171 - 0907 939 534 
Email: info@dulichbennghe.vn. Website: http://dulichbennghe.vn


* Lưu ý: Không đặt link trong bài viết. Yêu cầu bạn đọc kỹ quy định diễn đàn trước khi post bài trên didau.org. Nếu còn sai phạm bài của bạn sẽ xóa và ban nick không cần thông báo trước. Thân!*

----------

